# Mildly Sweet/Salty Bacon Wrapped Smoked Dove



## dr k (Oct 30, 2013)

This is simple.  I prefer to debone the breasts for marinating purposes and to remove the tendons on each lobe of the breast which just pull right out.  I use a Foodsaver marinating container with a 50/50 mix of apple juice and soy sauce and a Tbsp. of your favorite rub.  Sometimes I add some ginger for an Asian twist.













1021131928.jpg



__ dr k
__ Oct 30, 2013






I marinate for a day then toothpick two lobes together, wrap in bacon and back in the pool till I can cook them that day or the next.  Adding a sliver of Habanero or jalapeno when tooth picking the lobes together is a spicy alternative.  The ginger and hot pepper addition is my favorite.













1028131022.jpg



__ dr k
__ Oct 30, 2013






I used my offset smoker and set it up @ 190-225* with Pear wood.  I put them at the cool end of the smoker sprinkled with a little rub and moved them closer to the firebox over a two hour period.  That way the bacon could render and then crisp at the end.  When they have slightly shrunk and firmed up they are done.













1028131436.jpg



__ dr k
__ Oct 30, 2013






In my opinion this is the tastiest migratory bird with no gaminess.

-Kurt


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Very Interesting!!! I'd love to try it first without bacon, and then with, and compare! Meanwhile, BRAVO to you, for doing something innovative! So very fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dr k (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Leah.  They are delicious.  The meat is so lean they are easy to dry out.

-Kurt


----------

